# compilation and pkg install / remove



## emilien (Nov 11, 2014)

*I*'m a newbie on FreeBSD and *I* would like to ask a question:

If *I *compil_e_ gnome2 or Xorg server can *I *use `pkg remove` to remove xf86-video-intel (with it, Ctrl+ F1 - F2 - F3 - etc. does not work)?

So if *I* can't, what's the command line to compil_e_ gnome2 or Xorg without xf86-video-intel?

In advance, thank you.


----------



## emilien (Nov 11, 2014)

More generally: can we compil_e_ a program and remove it with the `pkg remove` command?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2014)

emilien said:


> *I*'m a newbie on FreeBSD and *I* would like to ask a question:
> 
> If *I *compil_e_ gnome2 or Xorg server can *I *use `pkg remove` to remove xf86-video-intel (with it, Ctrl+ F1 - F2 - F3 - etc. does not work)?



That will not fix the problem, but you might be able to delete the Intel video driver separately.  The actual problem is likely that you do not have vt(4).  It is present in 10.1-RELEASE and 10.1-STABLE.



> So if *I* can't, what's the command line to compil_e_ gnome2 or Xorg without xf86-video-intel?



Packages are canned, they come with the options that were set when they were built.  If custom settings are needed, programs must be built from ports.


----------



## emilien (Nov 12, 2014)

Great, thanks for answer.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2014)

emilien said:


> More generally: can we compil_e_ a program and remove it with the `pkg remove` command?


That's actually the only way to remove it. Ports or packages doesn't matter. Ports are build into packages and the packages are installed. So in the end you're always working with packages.


----------

